# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bloedbezinksel

## Diego

Wat zijn de gevolgen van hoge bloedbezinksel, en hoe kom je er vanaf??

----------


## Luuss0404

Wat betekent de uitslag van Bloedbezinking?
De uitslag van alleen een BSE-test geeft niet zo veel informatie. Over het algemeen is de BSE bij vrouwen iets hoger dan bij mannen. Afwijkende uitslagen moeten in samenhang met de de klachten van de patiënt worden beoordeeld. Normale waarden geven op zich geen garantie dat er niets aan de hand is. Normale waarden voor de BSE sluiten een ziekte niet uit.
_(Bron: http://uwbloedserieus.nl/aanvraagformulier.php?id=1)_

----------

